# Womit Monitor reinigen?



## PaddyG2s (9. Juli 2009)

Hey,

ich suche etwas womit man einen monitor ( Asus VW222U ) und einen Laptop monitor ( TFT ) reinigen kann. Was ist das beste? Könnt ihr mir was empfehlen ?

Danke schonmal im vorraus!!!!


----------



## ghostadmin (9. Juli 2009)

Also ich putz meinen immer mit nem Mikrofasertuch und Fensterputzmittel :X
Klappt eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## casemodder (9. Juli 2009)

Ich putze immer mit speziellen Schaumreiniger (wirkt antistatisch).
Geht aber auch mit Reinigungsmittel für Glasoberflächen (jedoch aufpassen--> manche greifen die Bildschirmoberfläche an!)


----------



## casemodder (9. Juli 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Also ich putz meinen immer mit nem Mikrofasertuch und Fensterputzmittel :X
> Klappt eigentlich ganz gut



Zur selben Zeit wie ich


----------



## amdintel (9. Juli 2009)

ich benutzte Viss Glas Reiniger und Vileda Tuch, Gelbes ,damit bekomme  ich streifen frei immer schön sauber , das nehme ich für TV TFT, PC TFT und Book


----------



## el barto (9. Juli 2009)

Feuchtes Taschentuch und denn noch mal mit einem Lappen trockenwischen reicht vollkommen aus! Halte gra nichts von irgendwelchen Zusätzen. So verdrecken tun die Bildschirme nun auch nicht. Man muss ja auch nicht immer mit der Hand draufpatschen


----------



## _-=Dante=-_ (9. Juli 2009)

Ich mache das immer mit einem Mikrofasertuch und speziellem Reinigungsspray für Monitore für 7€ ausm Elektronikladen

greetz


----------



## Lexx (9. Juli 2009)

Raucher oder Nichtraucher.. ?


----------



## PaddyG2s (9. Juli 2009)

nichtraucher!

Könnt ihr mich so einen Reinigungsschaum empfehlen ? Mit link, wäre echt nett!


----------



## Da_Frank (9. Juli 2009)

Ach was, dafür musst du kein Geld ausgeben, hebs dir für wichtigere Sachen auf 
Den Bildschirm reinigt man mit nem Feuchten Küchentuch und dannach wird mit nem trockenen nachgewischt, klappt bei meinem wunderbar.


----------



## k.meier (8. Mai 2010)

keine Angst die Oberfläche damit zu zerkratzen?

lg


----------



## ghostadmin (8. Mai 2010)

Also bevor du mit Küchenpapier nen Kratzer in nen TFT bekommst... Da müssteste echt was arges anstellen.


----------



## boomster (9. Mai 2010)

Also ich nutze meist nur ein Mikrofasertuck und Swiffer um den Staub zu entfernen ... Swiffer ist perfekt dafür, besonders auch für die Klavierlackrahmen 

Wenn wirklich mal Flecken auf dem Bildschirm sind nehm ich einfach ein feuchtes Baumwollgeschirrtuch. Das geht sehr gut. Finde es auch nicht nötig extra Geld für Reinigungszeugs auszugeben...


----------



## Whitey (10. Mai 2010)

> Finde es auch nicht nötig extra Geld für Reinigungszeugs auszugeben...


Jo, genau meine Meinung, ich nehme ein weiches Tuch das ich mit abgekochtem lauwarmen Wasser befeuchte.


----------



## stefan.net82 (10. Mai 2010)

damit reinigt es sich gut:

Hama LCD-/Plasma-Schaumreiniger inkl. Mikrofasertuch: Amazon.de: Elektronik

ist auch viel drin, und sehr lange haltbar!


----------



## textlex (1. November 2012)

Sehr gut geeignet, um den Monitor zu reinigen, ist auf jeden Fall ein Mirkrofasertuch. Folgender Artikel kann sicher weiterhelfen: 
Bildschirm reinigen - 3 Tipps für ein sauberes Display


----------

